# Flitz Polish



## hobby_dale (Oct 18, 2005)

Was talking to a fellow pen turner over the weekend and he mentioned that he uses "Flitz" to polish his corian after sanding.  Flitz is a metal polish.  You can google to find some info on it.  

I have some, but haven't tried it yet.  However, I thought I would pass it on, in case it works or somebody else has/will try it.

Dale


----------



## gerryr (Oct 18, 2005)

I haven't heard of this but from looking at the info, it sounds somewhat similar to Mother's Mag Polish, which also doesn't contain abrasives.  I have some of that so I think I'll try it on some acrylic.


----------



## jwoodwright (Oct 18, 2005)

I wet sand to 1000, finish with MAAS Metal Polish.  This still allows you to actually hold the pen...   




<br />


----------



## hobby_dale (Oct 19, 2005)

Good info, sounds like it is similar to other polishes.  YMMV, I guess.


----------



## Thumbs (Oct 20, 2005)

Dale, when I first started doing Corian, I went thru all my sandpapers then all my micromesh grits and finished with Hut UltraGloss.   They looked fantastic!  After a while I got tired of that so I stopped at 6000M/M and used the UltraGloss.  Couldn't feel or see any difference!  Now I use sandpaper out to 1000 grit and then use TurtleWax Polishing Compound.  No difference that I can see or feel........  I get the TurleWax compound at Walmart pretty cheap compared to UltraGloss and it goes a long way.  How expensive and available is this "Flitz" stuff?  I've never heard of it.  Thanks....[]


----------



## angboy (Oct 20, 2005)

I plan to start using Flitz polish all the time. It's much easier than any other polish. It's something that Woodturningz has but doesn't really advertise. You just send your pens there and Fritz spends all day polishing them for you! (Of course it may be a service that's only available to certain customers who have something unique to offer in return for this unique service...)[][][]


----------



## wdcav1952 (Oct 20, 2005)

Angela,

That sounds a little racy for this site!  [}][][}]


----------



## cigarman (Oct 20, 2005)

I have used Flitz for years to clean my guns.  You can get it at Wal-Mart or any place where they sell gun cleaning supplies.  I'v never thought about using it on pens but might give a try on my next non wood pen.


----------



## hobby_dale (Oct 20, 2005)

Robert (Thumbs), as Tom (cigarman) said it is available locally.  Walmart, hardware stores, etc should carry it.  I have also seen it at hunting/gun stores as well.  It is used a lot for cleaning metal and has a big following for those in the gun world.  Thanks as well for the comments on the sandpaper and Turtle wax.  Will have to try those out as well.

Definitely wanted to offer the suggestion in hopes it helps someone out.


----------



## btboone (Oct 20, 2005)

I imagine most polishing compounds for metal will work pretty similarly.  Simichrome polish, auto body compound, car wax, Blue Away, Zam, Flitz, etc.  I found great results with the white paste honing compound for sharpening lathe tools on a leather belt.


----------



## fritzmccorkle (Oct 20, 2005)

i stand ready for any unique offers.  hahahaha


----------



## btboone (Oct 20, 2005)

I'll bet that toothpaste probably works well on Corian.  It would be easy enough to try.


----------



## hobby_dale (Oct 21, 2005)

So Bruce, would that make it a toothbrush pen then?  []


----------



## btboone (Oct 21, 2005)

Some of the new toothbrushes out there actually have a pretty sexy shape. []


----------



## Gary Max (Oct 21, 2005)

Calm down Fritz---folks are going to start talking again.


----------

